# Squatting Businesses in America, Stupid?



## AlwaysLost (Jun 5, 2017)

There is a KMart near my house that has been shuttered for years. Squatting it is probably a felony waiting to happen right? or is it doable.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 5, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> There is a KMart near my house that has been shuttered for years. Squatting it is probably a felony waiting to happen right? or is it doable.



Depending on the jurisdiction and your intent (based on the judgement of the responding authorities) entering any building could result in a felony charge.

If it is truly an unused commercial site, I doubt you would get more than a slap on the wrist trespassing charge, if not just told to leave. That's if you don't destroy anything or steal anything. The problem with big unused buildings is there is a lot of ground to cover and you could be blamed for damage done by someone else (vandalism and shit).

Go scope it out.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 5, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Depending on the jurisdiction and your intent (based on the judgement of the responding authorities) entering any building could result in a felony charge.
> 
> If it is truly an unused commercial site, I doubt you would get more than a slap on the wrist trespassing charge, if not just told to leave. That's if you don't destroy anything or steal anything. The problem with big unused buildings is there is a lot of ground to cover and you could be blamed for damage done by someone else (vandalism and shit).
> 
> Go scope it out.



Thanks man!


----------

